
If you had to learn ASP.Net yesterday, how would you start? - purephase
I&#x27;m a Python&#x2F;PHP&#x2F;Ruby developer that has to pick-up ASP.Net is a pretty big hurry to support a project that has gone off the rails (hehe).<p>I&#x27;m not so worried about my capability in learning, but the time in which I have to do it. I&#x27;ve spent the last few evenings reading as much as I can on C#, ASP.Net versions (WTF! Seriously. v5 then Core?).<p>Anyway, if you have used a particularly good course&#x2F;resource to learn ASP.Net, please share it. Thanks!
======
a3n
No answers here, sorry.

If I was asking this question, I'd want to know where the premium places are
for finding information. As a Python user I'm comfortable with python.org and
stackoverflow, and I can distinguish between good resources and bad on a
google or ddg search. Any problems I ever had with anything .net or ms in
general has been that my view of searched information makes it look like a
maze with no exit.

